
Lawyerd Defends IP Rights in GameDev - makushinsky
http://lawyerd.net/
======
makushinsky
Lawyerd!is an online platform that allows you to automatically block sites
that violate your copyrights in relation to your product on the Internet.
Lawyerd! formulates complaint, finds responsible hosting provider, makes
screenshot, attached vital documents and send all these to authorized agent in
10 seconds. Just specify the necessary information about your product and put
the link on an infringing site.

Find here the link on the description of how to use Lawyerd!
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VY_mbcOHzW0His-
IuW4Y6D-pcVL...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VY_mbcOHzW0His-
IuW4Y6D-pcVL31_xw/view)

